# looking for



## willy wonka (Feb 4, 2009)

i have dicded to build a pee wee herman bike . i know this has been done many times be fore there was a guy on ebay selling stuff to make a bike a year ago does anyone know who it was  .im starting with a dxframe and springer fork  the hard parts will be tiger horn saddle bags  fender skirts if you can help with any of these items let me know repo parts are ok two thanks william aka pee wee lee


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2009)

willy wonka said:


> i have dicded to build a pee wee herman bike . i know this has been done many times be fore there was a guy on ebay selling stuff to make a bike a year ago does anyone know who it was  .im starting with a dxframe and springer fork  the hard parts will be tiger horn saddle bags  fender skirts if you can help with any of these items let me know repo parts are ok two thanks william aka pee wee lee




hey wee lee ,
i never watched wee pee.
kinda remember seeing
the bike. dose anybody have
a picture of it that they could post ?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 6, 2009)

*Ha Hah!!!*

I knew it... 

If you go back and search the old posts there is info and pictures I have some  I can dig up for you I have always wanted to make one myself!

The real one sold for $18,000 2 years ago

J A M I E


----------



## JRE (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool.I think I read somewhere they built two for the movie. One was a Schwinn DX and I think the other one was a JC Higgins but not sure about that one.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2009)

170300346396 ebay number


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 6, 2009)

*research*

ive done quite abit of research'  one page i read said there could of been as many as 8 they where used for diffrent shots in the movie just like the general lee you have stunt cars and you have one or two really nice ones for up close shots the main things id really like help finding are the dx tank and skirts this is one of those times you want a fiberclass repo tank.


----------



## JRE (Feb 6, 2009)

I think there is a couple set of those skirts on E-bay


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 6, 2009)

*Here is a Pee Wee pic for you!*

This is me truley on one of the movie bikes (after a few beers) last year - my hand has been edited for family viewing. From what I was told by the owner of this bike there were five movie bikes and this is one of them. Here's an interesting fact, the saddle bags are milled out of wood, the door opens and they are hollow. 
BW :eek: 




willy wonka said:


> i have dicded to build a pee wee herman bike . i know this has been done many times be fore there was a guy on ebay selling stuff to make a bike a year ago does anyone know who it was  .im starting with a dxframe and springer fork  the hard parts will be tiger horn saddle bags  fender skirts if you can help with any of these items let me know repo parts are ok two thanks william aka pee wee lee


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 6, 2009)

*pee wee bike picture*

Here is a picture of the one that sold on ebay for $17877.00


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 7, 2009)

*pee wee pervert bike*



aasmitty757 said:


> Here is a picture of the one that sold on ebay for $17877.00





that sure is an ugly looking thing !
people are crazy to want one .
even crazier to pay that much money.


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 7, 2009)

*wow thanks for the pics*

nice bike bw biker  thanks for the info guys


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 7, 2009)

*hey bw*

bw did the owner of the bike tell you if he knew who built the bike some one on ebay was selling knock offs of the tiger face you could clue it on a siren or bike radio i wish i new who that was i think if i get that i can pull every thing else off william.


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 7, 2009)

*Pee Wee...*

A DX tank should be on e-bay right now.Saw it recently. I know this as I got caught buying a "vintage" FIBERGLASS! TANK!. oh well,Pay Pal took care of that one,and as for the seller-#@^7(*&!@! Cheap now for a re-pop. Good Luck!


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 8, 2009)

*au*

mad mike  your ebay name isnt es is it


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 22, 2009)

*seen one now*

heres a picture of the one william & i seen @
 the bicycle museum of america .


----------

